# SOS. Need opinions on Atlas Pinnacle Pristine HP Lifetime Shingle/ 4 S



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Google the name. Many bad reviews.


----------



## Rockycat (May 14, 2015)

Thanks rjniles. Believe me, I have googled the name. I know in the past there was a recall on the shingle. I can google GAF and there are also bad reviews. They say.....noone is going to really take the time to post a good review on a product if they are happy with it, but if someone is not happy with a product they will take the time to comment their anger.  you know what I mean? I have read some good review, but it just seems there isn't enough good or bad to really pinpoint a curiosity closure. 
I also know it is not always the shingle, but the roofer/worker that installs. 
Also, the type of shingle within the brand. You can have cheaper choice with the same manufacturer. These shingles are the Pinnacle Pristine. These have a great warranty.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah they all have great warranties, if they are install correctly. If there is an issue and the sun and the stars were not in teh proper alignment that day a lot of companies will wiggle their way out of the warranty.

Base your roof decision on the installer not how great the manufactures say their products are.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Was not that hard to find them. http://www.atlasroofing.com/ As for Lowe's or any big box employee. They are only there to stock, help you find something, or load it into your vehicle, and that is pretty much it. The only five departments with experienced employees in them, is Appliances, Bath & Kitchen design, Doors, Windows, Millwork & Gardening Center.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As for GAF, they have gobbled up a lot of companies. I have the Timberline line from GAF on my roof. They have the tar on the bottom of the front edge, so that they do not lift during high winds.

After a year or so of Sunny days, there is nothing that will get them loose.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

rjniles said:


> Google the name. Many bad reviews.


This is one from on here, posted back in 2005. http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/problems-atlas-shingles-1354/


----------



## Rockycat (May 14, 2015)

gregzoll said:


> Was not that hard to find them. http://www.atlasroofing.com/ As for Lowe's or any big box employee. They are only there to stock, help you find something, or load it into your vehicle, and that is pretty much it. The only five departments with experienced employees in them, is Appliances, Bath & Kitchen design, Doors, Windows, Millwork & Gardening Center.


Thanks gregzoll. I did find info and sites that are the Atlas sites themselves, but I wanted to find actual feedback, more reviews (found some reviews, but not a lot) about the Atlas shingles. I know there are different series, so some may be lower grade, less $ in a different series. I did stop in a show room today that did sell Atlas shingle, and actually got to see them, feel the thickness, compared to GAF, and yes, they are very similar, and spoke to the guy at that building supply showroom, so I do feel better now.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Have done roofs in GAF, Owens Corn, IKO, and the last 2 have been Atlas all 30 year architectural. Although Atlas now classifies it as life time or 50 yr. But it is prorated based on useful life of shingle.

If it were not for the packaging I would not been able tell them apart.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Personal opinion RockyCat. Go with the GAF Timberline.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Rockycat use the search term "Class Action Atlas". In other words run away quickly.


----------



## Rockycat (May 14, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> Have done roofs in GAF, Owens Corn, IKO, and the last 2 have been Atlas all 30 year architectural. Although Atlas now classifies it as life time or 50 yr. But it is prorated based on useful life of shingle.
> 
> If it were not for the packaging I would not been able tell them apart.


Thanks Yodaman. I couldn't tell the difference with GAF & the Atlas Pinnacle Pristine today either when I finally physically touched an Atlas shingle today and it was side by side with the GAF. I needed to verify that they were not paper thin. I only have those little color sample booklet that are glued down little like 2x2 inch squares. I know Atlas had it rap in the past, but apparently so does GAF. The Atlas also has the transferable warranty.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Comparing a shingle side by side is not what I would consider conclusive analysis. 

I would stick with GAF, Certainteed, or OC.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Rockycat said:


> Thanks Yodaman. I couldn't tell the difference with GAF & the Atlas Pinnacle Pristine today either when I finally physically touched an Atlas shingle today and it was side by side with the GAF. I needed to verify that they were not paper thin. I only have those little color sample booklet that are glued down little like 2x2 inch squares. I know Atlas had it rap in the past, but apparently so does GAF. The Atlas also has the transferable warranty.


You might be putting too much weight on the warranty. The warranty is pro-rated based on how long the shingles have been on your roof. So a roof that fails in 29 years for example will have little replacement value. The life time warranty that Atlas is pushing is the 3M Scotchgard stain resistance. As far as a transferable warranty, sounds like a glitzy sales plug with little value. If you were buying a house with a transferable roof warranty, would you pay extra for it? Probably not. Meaning the glitzy term has little value. 

As I mentioned I have installed shingles by most brand names and including the Atlas and when comparing 30 yr (3 bundle/square) could find little difference between them.

I have no brand loyalty to Atlas but more so to my local supplier whom I rely on sell me a quality product at fair price.
As his product line has changed over the years, so has mine.

I will say that 3M has long history of innovation and high quality product for industry and consumer markets. And if Atlas were consistently producing a inferior product 3M would not want their name associated with them.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yodaman said:


> I will say that 3M has long history of innovation and high quality product for industry and consumer markets. And if Atlas were consistently producing a inferior product 3M would not want their name associated with them.


Pretty sure that part (i.e. 3M granule) is bought and paid for.

Last I checked, they all use a 3M granule as well. Some can just advertise it.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Last I checked, they all use a 3M granule as well. Some can just advertise it.



Yes, this probable, I also would not be surprised if 3M was part owner and has a representative on their board. But just the same, if Atlas shingles fail, and there are continual quality problems it also puts a blemish on 3M.

I was skeptical the first time my dealer approached me with Atlas shingles, but after learning that 3M was involved with the product I felt better about using them. They went down fine, and look good but time and mother nature will have to provide the real test, as mine are only 4 and 2 years old.


----------



## Rockycat (May 14, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> You might be putting too much weight on the warranty. The warranty is pro-rated based on how long the shingles have been on your roof. So a roof that fails in 29 years for example will have little replacement value. The life time warranty that Atlas is pushing is the 3M Scotchgard stain resistance. As far as a transferable warranty, sounds like a glitzy sales plug with little value. If you were buying a house with a transferable roof warranty, would you pay extra for it? Probably not. Meaning the glitzy term has little value.
> 
> As I mentioned I have installed shingles by most brand names and including the Atlas and when comparing 30 yr (3 bundle/square) could find little difference between them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yodaman. Actually the quote we got with the Atlas was not high at all! We got about 4/5 quotes, and the guy that we want to use with the Atlas shingles was the lowest which got me weary. This contractor has an amazingly good reputation in the area. He said he can use any shingle, but likes Atlas. I recently called him to ask him what the difference would be if I used GAF, and he said same price, so that made me feel better as well not thinking his quote came in so low because Atlas shingles were inexpensive, cheap? GAF has really gotten popular I believe only because that Home Depot and Lowes both sell it. If they sold Atlas, then Atlas would be more popular. Thanks again!


----------

